# 12/21-12/22 Rig trip



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone else thinking about one? Tight weather window, but seriously considering it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

pretty narrow/thin window. I'm going to stay home. I want to go so so bad though....


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeap I want to go too but don't think there is enough window to make it and not take a beating plus hard to line a crew up with everybody busy with the holidays


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

It looks like it is opening up. We are headed out by noon. Hope I am not wrong!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Reel Estate said:


> It looks like it is opening up. We are headed out by noon. Hope I am not wrong!


good luck reefcast has the wind picking up about noon Thursday.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks. Hope to be headed hack by then. We will see.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Godspeed bro- be safe, & bring us back a good report!


----------



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

So how did the trip go for the folks that made it out there?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

'm waiting too.... looks like it calmed really nice out there the last day or 2....


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Trip was one of the best. Weather was great the whole time thankfully. We hooked the largest blue I have ever seen. Probably 800+ She ran and was so big she could not jump completely out of the water. Ran around the starboard side of the boat and passed us going forward like she was not even hooked on a 50wide with 80 lb drag. Unreal to see. Hooked a while and lost it. Ended up with 15 blackfin and a nice wahoo. Yellowfin did not cooperate with us.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have any pictures?? Not of the blue, I know that a mess of a minute or 2 lol, but of the water and weather? I just wanna se it again.....


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is my buddy with the wahoo. He has all of the other pics.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

What rig did y'all hook the blue around?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Hooked the wahoo, blue and white all close to marlin rig. Blue water and bait everywhere.


----------

